# Puppies - Warning! Image heavy



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello.
We got to go visit some puppies over the weekend.
How can you pick just one? 

These puppies were born on 2-8-2012.
Here are a couple pictures of them minutes after being born.

Thanks for looking.
(I broke these up into two posts)

#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6








#7








#8








#9








#10


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

and the second half...

#11








#12








#13








#14








#15








#16








#17








#18








#19








#20








#21








#22








#23


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg. Thank you. Thank you for making my puppy fever even worse!!! These pups are soooo cute<333


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What adorable babies and beautiful photos. Pics 18 and 19 were my favorites


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sooooo cute and now I want a puppy even more....


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting, they are too cute for words!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous puppies. Brings a smile to my Monday morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Those are too precious! Made my heart happy!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in love... I want all of them... I don't know how anyone could just pick one.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So sweet! Thanks for bringing a big smile to my face. Will one of these puppies be yours?


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow those are some beautiful puppies and pictures! I just want to snuggle with them. :smooch:I can't wait to go visit ours in three more weeks.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Put the biggest smile on my face and a few happy tears in my eyes. Thank you.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful puppies but also great photo :appl:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Fun stuff - almost makes you smell puppy breath!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Sososososo precious, thank you! Each one took my breath away. They’re just perfect.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oh my gosh, there is seriously nothing cuter on this planet than Golden Retriever babies


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG!! So adorable!! This made my whole day!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

magiclover said:


> Will one of these puppies be yours?


Maybe. Probably. 

If we add one of these to our dwindling pack (#$%#@ canine cancer ) be prepared for lots of puppy pics!

Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh how cute, makes me wanna get a puppy, almost, lol.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Oh how cute, makes me wanna get a puppy, almost, lol.


Ha ha. Like Nike says - Do it!


Thanks.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Joe, can't wait to see which one is yours. I haven't been on the forum much (too much facebook LOL) but I was wondering how your first birthing went. Great pictures in both threads. 
Kathi


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hali's Mom said:


> Congratulations Joe, can't wait to see which one is yours. I haven't been on the forum much (too much facebook LOL) but I was wondering how your first birthing went. Great pictures in both threads.
> Kathi


Thank you Kathi (and all), but I have to clarify. This was not our bitch. She is the breeders whom we are friends with. We were invited to watch the birthing process and photograph it.

Great experience.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh for heavens sake, couldn't you find any cute ones!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!! AWESOME pics. They are so adorable.!!!


----------



## amico1949 (Mar 27, 2012)

We just got a new puppy Saturday (March 24th) and she is a real beauty.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I want one!!! I think Austin would love a brother or sister  Got to get another one soon...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great shots of your future daughters family... Their all beautiful...


----------

